# Cultural practices in the book of Ruth



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for info (preferably free, online, and with pictures) of the cultural practices in existence during the days of Ruth. In particular I want to learn more about the barely harvest, the winnowing on the threshing floor, trading sandals as a sign of agreement in a deal, and Ruth's practice of laying at Boaz' feet.


----------

